# bulk honey?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Don't get rid of it. Sell it. It's a different attitude/perspective. You are a seller now.

I'm not familiar w/ West Coast Buyers. Someone else will have to help you there. How many barrels will you have to sell?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

This year I have found local sources that will take the honey... Since my apiaries are growing I need to think ahead. It was hard selling all the honey this year... Barrel wise it should be 20 or so... Not to much but It should be doubling and tripling very soon because come spring time 100 hives will turn into 200 hives... This year was drought but farmers here water their alfalfa and peppermint so there was quite some honey. 

Any info will help...


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Why did you put all your honey in a 55 gallon drum???
Buckets are easier to move than a 55.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

We move the barrels with a bob cat and the buckets by hand. Toting 2 60 lb buckets is tough on this old man. Running the bob cat is easy. The small bottlers will buy by the barrel around here. It's fun setting a 55 barrel on the back of a pickup truck... collect the money first


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

soupcan said:


> Buckets are easier to move than a 55.


Buckets are harder to sell to people who are used to buying barrels of honey.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Herb,
you don't put your buckets on pallets and move them w/ the Bobcat? I do.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Mark- we roll the 55's out of the honey house with a big ole dolly and set them on pallets then onto whatever the buyer is hauling. We can't drive the bob cat into the honey house - so we just carry the buckets out to whatever they are driving. If we were not already carrying them.... the pallets would be nice. One day I would like to have a honey house with bob cat access.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Pallet jacks work nice too.

Please send me a PM. I can't send one to you for some reason.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

If this "barrel business" keeps up I will look into a Pallet Jack.

PM sent.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Shipping drums off is more efficient.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hpm08161947 said:


> If this "barrel business" keeps up I will look into a Pallet Jack.
> 
> PM sent.


Look into a barrel cart for the barrels and a pallet jack for the buckets. I used to load my flatbed w/ buckets using a hand cart w/ a long tongue. They are less costly than a pallet jack.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I pack it in whatever the customers want. Easier to do that as you going then to try and transfer it in what they want later.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Look at northerntool.com, under their material handleing tools. they have drum dollies and carts.


----------

